# Stromschlag durch Headset?



## Spichty (15. Mai 2009)

Hi, seit einigen Tagen knistert mein neues Headset extrem, und nun frag ich mich ob man dadurch auch nen Stromschlag bekommen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2009)

_Gibts irdendwo offene Stellen am Kabel? Oder Kabelbruch o.ä? Wenn nein , dann nein.




/Edit : Und wenn doch , dann merkst du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2009)

Da läuft eh nur Niederspannung durch, also einen "Schlag" kann man sich dadurch sicherlich nicht holen. 
Aber ich denke das du dich demnächst wahrscheinlich eh mit einem neuen Kopfhörer anfreunden müssen wirst. Entweder geht das Kabel kaputt oder eine Membrane im Kopfhörer hat einen Riss bekommen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Selbst bei völlig geschlossenem Kabel kommt das vor. Durfte ich schon selbst spüren. Das Kabel vom Headset hing an meinem Arm herunter, auf mal fings an zu kribbeln und dann war nen richtig stechender Schmerz da. Du glaubst garnicht wie mein Arm gezittert hat *g* Naja kommt halt davon wenn man solange nur 5&#8364; Headsets hat.


----------



## Spichty (15. Mai 2009)

Naja das Prob ist, es ist schon mein zweites Headset in dem Monat, und beide waren eigentlich von guter Qualität. Und nen Kabelriss oder sonstiges hat es nicht.


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2009)

Arm gezittert? Stechender Schmerz? Dann musst Du Dir schon den Klingenstecker in die Vene gejagt haben. Im PC laeuft nix (nachm Netzteil) mit mehr als 12V. Selbst wenn Du davon einen Schlag bekommst merkst Du nix, schon gar keinen Schmerz.

PS: Was ist es denn fuer ein Headset? Eventuell koennte das Problem auch an der Soundkarte oder deren Ausgang liegen...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, der Schmerz war auf jeden Fall da. Und der tat auch schon ganz schön weh. Und nein, ich stand nicht unter Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss auch nicht wie, aber bei dem Headset kam das öfters vor. Vielleicht kams auch von wo anders, aber ich bin mir sicher das es das Headset war, und mein Chinaböller von Netzteil was ich vorher hatte mit dran Schuld ist.


----------



## Spichty (15. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Was ist es denn fuer ein Headset? Eventuell koennte das Problem auch an der Soundkarte oder deren Ausgang liegen...



SPEED-LINK Medusa 5.1, und die Pckomponenten sind wie mein PC erst 1 Monat alt.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht liegt wirklich ein Defekt der Soundkarte vor. Ist das ein USB-Headset? Wenn es einmal USB und einmal Klinke war, dann liegts wohl kaum an zu hoher Spannung.

Und dass der PC einem einen Schlag verpasst, hab ich auch noch nie erlebt. Höchstens beschädigt man den PC durch die eigene Ladung.


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2009)

Mit einem normalen Klinkenstecker? Oder USB?

Ich nehme mal an normal Klinke. Und gecheckt, dass der Stecker richtig steckt hast Du schon? So knacken kann z.B. von einem schlechten Kontakt kommen. Vielleicht mal gucken ob der Stecker irgendwie verschmutzt ist.


----------



## Spichty (15. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mit einem normalen Klinkenstecker? Oder USB?
> 
> Ich nehme mal an normal Klinke. Und gecheckt, dass der Stecker richtig steckt hast Du schon? So knacken kann z.B. von einem schlechten Kontakt kommen. Vielleicht mal gucken ob der Stecker irgendwie verschmutzt ist.



Hab ich beides schon getestet, auch mit nem Usb-Adapter.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Mai 2009)

dann ist wohl ne Membran hinüber, am besten umtauschen.


----------



## x3n0n (16. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Arm gezittert? Stechender Schmerz? Dann musst Du Dir schon den Klingenstecker in die Vene gejagt haben. Im PC laeuft nix (nachm Netzteil) mit mehr als 12V. Selbst wenn Du davon einen Schlag bekommst merkst Du nix, schon gar keinen Schmerz.
> 
> PS: Was ist es denn fuer ein Headset? Eventuell koennte das Problem auch an der Soundkarte oder deren Ausgang liegen...


Das klingt nicht gut, ich hab auch schon Schläge bekommen, aber das lag daran dass der Drucker falsch geerdet war, du solltest mal schauen, dass du nicht nochmal so einen Schlag von deinem PC bekommst, das ist echt gefährlich! Wenn man volle 230 V abbekommt und das überlebt kann es trotzdem sein, dass das Herz nach eineiger Zeit stehen bleibt. Also Vorsicht!

Ich bezweifle aber, dass dein Headset funktioniert hat UND dir so einen Schlag verpasst hat. Eins von beiden stimmt also nicht. Oder du bist eine Art neue Spezies die extrem Elektrizitäts empfindlich ist.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Das ich nochmals einen Stromschlag kassiere glaube ich nicht. Hab jetzt ja einen neuen Rechner mit namenhaften NT und nen gutes Headset. Das mit dem Herz stehen bleiben, hab nur ab und zu mal son heftigen Schmerz rechts inner Brust, aber nur so 1 - 5 Sekunden. Aber auch wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin. Jetzt weiss ich vllt. warum.


----------



## x3n0n (16. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das ich nochmals einen Stromschlag kassiere glaube ich nicht. Hab jetzt ja einen neuen Rechner mit namenhaften NT und nen gutes Headset. Das mit dem Herz stehen bleiben, hab nur ab und zu mal son heftigen Schmerz rechts inner Brust, aber nur so 1 - 5 Sekunden. Aber auch wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin. Jetzt weiss ich vllt. warum.


Ehm ja... Eventuell solltest du damit mal zum Arzt gehen...


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon Schläge bekommen



Macht sich als Zitat auf jeden Fall gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Hehe, als Zitat wirklich nicht zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ x3n0n: Ich geh erst zum Arzt wenns mir zu häufig wird. Alle 2 - 3 Wochen stört ja nicht weiter.


----------



## Spichty (16. Mai 2009)

Also kann man nun keinen Stromschlag oder sonstiges von nem Heaset, Tastatur, Maus usw. bekommen?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

12Volt sind nicht ausreichend dafür.


----------



## eMJay (17. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann merkstu es nicht da es nur 5 Volt sind.


----------



## x3n0n (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Macht sich als Zitat auf jeden Fall gut


Tu dir keinen Zwang an ^^,

BTT:
Wie gesagt, wenn du es tatsächlich merkst, ist was kaputt. Ansonsten: Nein, man kann keinen Schlag bekommen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Mai 2009)

1. Zwar ein bisschen ot aber was solls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RizhJM_pkHY 

2. Neue Signatur^^


----------

